# Transplanted trout fisherman ready to learn the flats!



## THTSARUMR (Apr 13, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## lowcountry88 (Sep 21, 2015)

welcome. wish i was moving to florida. haha


----------



## Tbenson (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks guys. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome to the site.
Flats are totally different from the mountains.
The heat during summer will be a big adjustment for you.
Lived in CO for a couple of years for work and sure miss those cool mountain streams every summer.


----------

